# 08 Lemond Etape Tire Clearence



## ntekrony (Dec 12, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you out there in internet world could give me an idea of the amount of tire clearance on the new Lemond Etape. Mainly for running knobbies and mud. Thanks.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You won't be able to fit anything much bigger than a 25c. It's just not designed for anything bigger. Besides, you can't get the kind of tires you're talking about past the road calipers. You should look at a cross bike, if you change the outer ring to a 53t they make pretty decent road bikes (with the right tires).


----------

